# Las Vegas July 17, 18



## TrojanRickus (Jul 16, 2014)

We are in Vegas right now and have family joining us.  Trying to get something on the strip or close for 2 people.  Hope you can help me.


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 16, 2014)

PM sent if interested drop me a message.
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2014)

Check the rentals on RCI and/or II - they are usually really cheap this time of year.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Bob and Denise for your help.  

Rental was found.  thank you.  You can close this.


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ricardo,
  You are welcome anytime in need just drop me a message be glad to help you out if I can.
Bob


----------

